

Ask HN: GAuthify looking for experience testers, free membership in return - Goopplesoft

Hi,<p>We're looking for a couple projects to help us out by providing some feedback on implementing GAuthify: https://www.gauthify.com. GAuthify is a RESTful hosted API service for google authenticator, sms &#38; email multi-factor authentication.<p>If you're looking to add two-factor authentication to your project please shoot us an email at support@&#60;website&#62;.com with some project information and expected number of users. In return for your help we'll cover your cost of membership.<p>Thanks!
======
Goopplesoft
Clickable link: <https://www.gauthify.com/>

